# Arroyo Roble Resort



## dukebigtom (Aug 18, 2008)

Okay fellow Tuggers.  Tell me all you can about Arroyo Roble Resort.  Heading there in May 2010.  All the ratings look great.  What can you add?  How far to the Grand Canyon?  What do you recommend we see, where to eat, specific units to ask for, views, etc.  All advice is appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

BigTom


----------



## DianneL (Aug 18, 2008)

We were there in May of this year.  We loved the resort.  It is within walking distance to shopping and restaurants, however, you do need a car to explore the area and get to restaurants and shops not right in the immediate area.  The walk from the resort to shopping, etc. is up quite a hill.  However, we did it several times.  Anyone with limitations would not be able to make it.  I personally think trying to do the Grand Canyon in one day and returning that night to Sedona is too much.  We left Sedona and spent two nights at the Grand Canyon.  Loved it.  I think the drive from Sedona is about four hours, but can't remember for sure.  It may have been less.  As far as the best units at AR, those on Oak Creek in the back would be preferred.  However, I understand those are for owners and not for those trading in.  In Sedona we also did the Pink Jeep Broken Arrow trip and would recommend it, however, it is expensive.  We drove one long day out to Meteor Crater, Painted Desert and Petrified Forest.  We were able to do that all in one day but it was a long day.  We also went to Montezuma's Well and Montezuma's Castle (ancient cliff dwellings).  Back to the resort, it isn't new and there isn't glitz and glitter, but it is clean, comfortable, well maintained and in a great location.  Should we return to Sedona, I would try to get Arroyo Roble.  If you have any specific questions, please ask and if I can remember, I'll be glad to reply to them.  I see you are going to be there in May.  That was a good time to be there.  The weather was warm in the daytime but we needed a jacket or sweater at night.  And, it was much cooler at Grand Canyon.  Especially at night and early morning.  That area is so beautiful.  I know you'll have a great trip.


----------



## Steve (Aug 18, 2008)

Units at Arroyo Roble are old, dark, and dated.  I personally think the resort is overrated, but the setting is beautiful.

I really enjoyed the Verde Canyon Railroad scenic train trip as well as Montezuma's Castle and Oak Creek Canyon.  Sedona is a gorgeous place to vacation.

Steve


----------



## tlsbooks (Aug 18, 2008)

I recently confirmed with the resort that they have no non-smoking units.  That might not matter to some...with an asthmatic child, I've regretfully eliminated it as an exchange possibility.


----------



## Hophop4 (Aug 18, 2008)

Another place to visit not mentioned above is the ole mining town of Jerome.  The town sits on top of the mountains, interesting drive with great scenery view.  Be sure to stop for lunch at The Haunted Hanburger, opens at 11 AM.   Get there early, it gets pretty busy at lunch time.

Here are some pics of Arroyo Roble and Sedona:

http://picasaweb.google.com/EHophop8


----------



## grest (Aug 19, 2008)

We love the Arroyo Roble, and have stayed there numerous times.  Rel:  the Grand Canyon.  Our choice was to drive to Williams and take the train in...that was lots of fun.  If you are going to be there during very warm weather and decide to try the train, make sure you book an air-conditioned car.
I definitely second the Pink Jeep tour and the other things mentioned by posters.
Have a great trip.
Connie


----------



## DianneL (Aug 19, 2008)

Regarding the above post and Arroyo Roble having no non-smoking units, we did not notice any trace of a smoke smell in our unit.  Our son and his family were with us, with the youngest child, age 5 at the time, having many allergy problems and also asthma.  We were concerned about being there for this reason, however, he did fine and showed no signs of asthma or allergic reactions while we were there.  I realize it may bother some and some units may be more smokey than others.


----------



## JEFF H (Aug 21, 2008)

We have been to this resort about 4 times over the last 15 years and never had a problem with smoke smell untill our last visit 2 years ago.
that time we received a unit that reeked of smoke smell.  Called the front desk to complain and they brought one smoke eater type ozone machine.  Took about two days to get rid of the smell completely.
Its disapointing the resort board has have not designated non-smoking units like other resorts in Sedona. 
The resort grounds and location are the big plus for this resort.
The units have been maintained very well over the years but they are dark and the fact they are dated shows thru. 
Bedrooms are all located up a somewhat steep set of stairs and this can be a issue for families with young children or people that have problems with stairs.
Sedona has some really great modern resorts and Arroyo robel is Not my top choice by any means. It is however a decent resort over all  and  really good resort for using up low value traders.


----------



## Red Rox (Aug 21, 2008)

BWAR's best asset is its location in Uptown Sedona and close to Oak Creek. It is central to virtually all of the tourist oriented businesses in Sedona. You can walk to shops and several restaurants and activity options like Pink Jeep and other jeep tour companies. (Pink Jeep Broken Arrow is the most popular tour in town for many good reasons)
As mentioned above though, you will need a car to fully enjoy Sedona and all that it has to offer. 
The Grand Canyon Nat'l Park is about a 2 hour drive from BWAR via Oak Creek Canyon. The best way to experience the GCNP is with an overnight stay at one of the hotels INSIDE the park. Those hotels book about a year in advance, so do your research and be prepared to book reservations that far out. The El Tovar is the best hotel there with Bright Angel getting second place honors. Kachina and Thunderbird are also good options since they are all located on the rim itself. The GC railroad is an expensive way to get to the park from Williams AZ, but you do NOT see the GC from the train at any time. Additionally, I recommend having your own vehicle atthe GCNP to enjoy it at your own pace, so the train is not something I would suggest doing.
Sedona is one of the most popular destinations in the west. You will certainly enjoy your visit. Do your research and you'll find it's easy to plan a relaxing vacation here, filled with exciting and scenic day trips and plenty of local flavor.


----------



## nana7 (Aug 22, 2008)

I just did this trip with grandkids and had  a wonderful time:whoopie: 
The drive from Sedona to GCanyon is very easy and we did the park on our own.   Went to IMAX first which helped get the kids ready for the park.  Then drove in and did the views.  Spent the night there and drove back to:
SLIDE ROCK STATE PARK just N of Sedona.   This was the favorite part for the boys.   They loved the slide, but loved jumping off the rock.  Wear old
jean shorts and shoes....can be slippery!
There is a LOT LOT LOT of construction going on in Sedona just need more time to get around.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 23, 2008)

*Just goes to show you, sometimes ignorance is bliss!*



Steve said:


> Units at Arroyo Roble are old, dark, and dated.  I personally think the resort is overrated, but the setting is beautiful.
> 
> I really enjoyed the Verde Canyon Railroad scenic train trip as well as Montezuma's Castle and Oak Creek Canyon.  Sedona is a gorgeous place to vacation.
> 
> Steve



We've stayed at Arroyo Roble twice.  We've never stayed anywhere else when in Sedona.  We loved the resort and thought the units were great!  We enjoyed walking back to Oak Creek from our units and walking into town from the resort.  Sitting out on the patio and balcony overlooking the courtyard area under the trees was very relaxing and enjoyable.  I don't see us going back to Sedona any time soon.  But when we do, I'll be on TUG to find out where the great places are to exchange into.  If we were that thrilled with old, dark and dated, I can only imagine.....


----------



## eal (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm with you.  We own 3 units at Villas of Sedona but half the time I either rent them or exchange them with II and then exchange into Arroyo Roble via RCI because we love the green environment, the creek, walking access to downtown and the HUGE units.  

The last time we were there (Oct /07) they had a display in the main building showing how they were going to update the kitchens - it looked nice.


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 23, 2008)

I've been reading this thread with interest, as we're checking into Arroyo Roble next month! (Sept 13).  I've been to Sedona before, but this will be our first timeshare stay there.  We've been assigned unit 1445..does anyone know where that would be?


----------



## DianneL (Aug 23, 2008)

*Unit 1445*

This is an end unit.  The unit backs up to a drive and there is parking near the unit.  The unit faces the courtyard, which is very well maintained and nice.  In the courtyard there is a swing, lush foilage and barbecues.  The unit is not on Oak Creek, which would be the preferred units.  However, I understand you have to be an owner to get those units.  We loved our stay there and hope you have a great vacation.


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks!  We are really looking forward to it.  Most people would probably consider my house dark and dated, so I'll probably love Arroyo Roble  
I'll post a review when we get back...
Deb


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 24, 2008)

Just like Deb, we're also headed to Arroyo Roble, but we're going in October.  We're in Unit 1564.  Any good/bad comments about that one?  Is there something better we should request?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## marcmuff (Aug 24, 2008)

We loved Arroyo Roble.  We were there over Christmas last year (2007).  I have several albums of our trip on my webshots site.  Click on the webshots link below.  There are also some slide shows on myspace.


----------



## DianneL (Aug 24, 2008)

*Unit 1564*

Dave, we were in Unit No. 1567 on our stay there in the spring.  Unit No. 1564 is just down the walkway from our unit.  Some of the units you can drive and park right in front of the unit and some you cannot.  The unit in which we stayed and also your unit requires that you unload luggage, etc. on a cart and take it to your room, and then park your car in a nearby lot.  This is not a problem whatsoever unless someone in your group has physical limitations.  The carts are there waiting for you and it is a short distance to the unit.  Your unit backs up to the pool area and clubhouse, however, there is a privacy fence between your patio and grounds and the pool.  At the front of the unit is a nice courtyard with a swing, flowers, etc.  As I said in the above post, the units on Oak Creek would be preferable, but I understand they are for owners only.  They are units 1101 through 1116.  Whereever you stay in the Arroyo Roble resort, you will enjoy it.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 24, 2008)

DianneL said:


> Dave, we were in Unit No. 1567 on our stay there in the spring.  Unit No. 1564 is just down the walkway from our unit.
> 
> Whereever you stay in the Arroyo Roble resort, you will enjoy it.



Thanks, Dianne.  Sounds just fine to me, and we're really looking forward to staying there.  We're going to be on the go so much that week, about all we'll be doing at the resort is sleeping.  I'm much more interested in seeing and doing things in the area, than I am hanging around the timeshare.  As long as the bed is good and I can get a good night's sleep, followed by a satisfying hot shower in the morning, the rest is relative.  

Dave


----------

